# Senior Goldens



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

omgosh... I am welling up here. I was just looking on pet finder yesterday, and found a senior I would dearly love to adopt. It breaks my heart to know that some do find themselves out of a home when they should be enjoying their golden years. I too want to adopt in future.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

This is the boy who pulls at my heart strings... 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7487842


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We've had the same thought. In fact, we were in the looking mode when we found Cody, who even rescue was thinking of putting down. They thought with his AIHA no one would want the expense, heartache,etc. I took one look at him ( he was only 18 months old) and knew he was ours. Not a senior but definitely a special needs..... and he thanks us every day with his little springer wiggle butt. To think of what he ( and we ) would have missed makes me sure that we'll go that route again.... either a senior or a special needs pupper.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know when we adopt our next golden it will be one that is older. I just love the white faces.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I just love the Golden Oldies i usually take on the older one's but at the time it was Daisy and Charlie needed homes.

Maggie


----------

